# Cold Weather CFLs



## Frank_Zuccarini (Dec 14, 2007)

I've done a bit of searching, but the best I've found is this 26 month old thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/94591&highlight=cold

The gist is that cfls WILL work in the cold, but they take a while to warm up, and do better if they are sheltered, either by their own shell, or by an external fixture.

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone knew from experience or product specifications of any particular variety of cfl (in the 25 watt range) that is expected to do better than average in a Chicagoland winter, where 10 to 20F is common, and -10 to zero is not unusual. Any partucular brand that I should be looking for?

I'm looking specifcally for cfls to put in my porch and carrage lights. I'd like to be able to turn them on and off at will, but I'm willing to keep them on 24/7, if that is required for good, efficient, reliable lighting. Color temperature is not real important to me, though I'm partial to a 'whiter' light.

Thanks for any and all input.

Frank


----------



## ACMarina (Dec 16, 2007)

Frank, 

Wife and I live on-site at wife's employer's provided housing - they insist on as much "green" lighting as possible. We have a bare yellow tube on a light sensor for security and a white tube at the front door for a door light, and both work fine in heat and cold..

N. Indiana for location reference..


----------



## Frank_Zuccarini (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank-you, ACMarina. I appreciate the help.

Frank


----------



## NextLight (Dec 17, 2007)

I bought the "Lights of America" brand, least expensive, 7W & 9W CFLs first from KMart, and a "Great Value" 4 pack from Wal-Mart. They take 10 minutes to produce useful light from a -10F start, in an open bottom fixture outside my garage. At this extreme temp in the open fixture (with Wyoming winds) they only produce about 1/3 to 1/2 of their rated light, after warm up.

You may wish to keep this in mind as you fixture, size, and time your lamp's operation. I run mine all night. During summer months I wish for a 3-4 W lamp (so as not to pollute our night sky) but in the coldest months 7W is just barely enough light for my needs. I have not measured their consumption, but I assume the power used decreases with temperature also.

Good Lighting


----------



## Frank_Zuccarini (Dec 18, 2007)

The thread I reference in the fist post above suggests that power consumption may actually INCREASE with cold temperatures, even though light output decreases. I'm not willing to do the testing required to prove it one way or the other.

Still, it's good to know that even low cost, low wattage cfl's will produce useful light, in 10 minutes, under pretty darn severe conditions. I'm definately switching to cfl's.

Thank-you for your help, NextLight.

Frank


----------



## Minjin (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm having problems with my CFL porch light. I dabbled with LED lights in the past outside and I'm thinking I might have to go back. Its the only thing that doesn't mind the cold and isn't bothered by poor photocell operation. Too bad there aren't any bulbs out there that use two or three orange or yellow luxeons. I've only encountered the 5mm ones which are pitiful.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 19, 2007)

Give these guys a CALL.

www.lightbulbsdirect.com

I've bought cases and cases of bulbs from them. Their stuff is excellent.

The reason I said call is that they can likely actually answer your question. Very knowledgeable dudes.


----------



## James S (Dec 19, 2007)

and I've had mine live through lots of Wisconsin and Chicago winters with no problems. Just take a while longer to put out useful light. While 4 watt and even lower CF's are available places, I'd think these would barely be able to warm themselves up, but a 7 watt or 10 watt or so should be just fine. I had I think 9 watters in my outdoor fixtures in those places and they would be dim for 15 or 20 minutes and then were fine. Though they did put put less on those sub zero nights, it wasn't enough less to be a problem.

you could always swap them out spring and fall for smaller "summer" lights that used less power... Thats the crazy sort of thing I would do too


----------



## norman$ (Jan 14, 2008)

FWIW-

The "flood" type lamps are enclosed in a reflector and are often rated for the sealed-canister type recessed lighting units. Even indoors I find they take longer to get to full brightness- kinda a hassle but we use 'em anyhow. Still, this helps them get and stay warm in cold weather. I just bought a few "outdoor flood" units from Costco, installed into recessed lighting units over my front door (in the overhang) and they seem to work just fine here in Detroit. 

Nominally,
Norman$


----------



## mchlwise (Jan 14, 2008)

I bought some of the regulare GE CFLs from WalMart, and have them in my porch "carriage light" fixtures. This time of the year it rarely gets above freezing, and at night it can go into single digits. 

I haven't had a problem with them. When it's really cold, they do take a little bit to warm up and achieve full brightness, but that takes probably between 2 - 5 minutes.


----------

